# Looking For Info On Mags.



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought a Safariland (6004-73 Ber) dropleg holster recently. I am looking for single mag pouches in Woodland Camouflage to fit to the holster. Weapon is Beretta 92FS. Does anybody know where I can get a pair from an online retailer and that will ship international to Ireland? Or if anybody is willing to sell me a spare mag pouch or two they might have?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2010)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> I bought a Safariland (6004-73 Ber) dropleg holster recently. I am looking for single mags pouches in Woodland Camouflage to fit to the holster. Does anybody know where I can get a pair from an online retailer and that will ship international to Ireland? Or if anybody is willing to sell me a spare mag pouch or two they might have?



Without knowing a little more specifics of exactly what your weapon is, pretty sure either one will have what you're looking for:

opticsplanet.com ships to Europe via both UPS International and by USPS (Postal system) as does Copsplus.com

Link For OpticsPlanet

Link For CopsPlus


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry Beretta 92FS.

Cheers. Thank you for the information. It is much appreciated.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 17, 2010)

I've had a few Safariland drop leg holsters over the years and had the double mag pouches on the leg shroud. They are not the place you want to have to go to strip out a mag for fast reloading.

I would only have them mounted on the leg shroud for additonal SHTF mags.

YMMV


----------



## policemedic (Nov 18, 2010)

Trying to access magazines from the strong-side leg is bound to be slow and requires some potentially unsafe tactical gymnastics.

We use the 6004 series, but none of our guys mounts magazines to their holster shroud. A number do mount knives there.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 19, 2010)

Is that for an airsoft loadout?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 20, 2010)

I found the only use for the mags on the side of the pistol was for reloads using strong hand only. Used to have to do them when carrying a shield. Kept other mags on the support side too.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 22, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> I found the only use for the mags on the side of the pistol was for reloads using strong hand only. Used to have to do them when carrying a shield. Kept other mags on the support side too.



I didn't think of that.  Makes sense.


----------

